# Graco 695 vs 395 finish pro



## 1fastbrush (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi 
I need some advise on buying a new rig torn between the 695 & aaa 395 finish pro, I am a bit of a newbe to spraying, have sprayed a few projects and going well so need a rig a bit more up with the jazz!!! Will be spraying a lot of ceilings & walls and want a good finish for trim!! The 695 I'm afraid it's might be a little bulky will be lugging on my own sometimes. The 395 I think might just be to much of a fine finish rig rather than hitting 2 many walls and ceilings i wouldn't want to kill such a fine rig.
Need your help
Thanks.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

1fastbrush said:


> Hi
> I need some advise on buying a new rig torn between the 695 & aaa 395 finish pro, I am a bit of a newbe to spraying, have sprayed a few projects and going well so need a rig a bit more up with the jazz!!! Will be spraying a lot of ceilings & walls and want a good finish for trim!! The 695 I'm afraid it's might be a little bulky will be lugging on my own sometimes. The 395 I think might just be to much of a fine finish rig rather than hitting 2 many walls and ceilings i wouldn't want to kill such a fine rig.
> Need your help
> Thanks.


Since you are going to be spraying lots of walls and ceilings I would go with the 695. That doesn't mean you can not do fine finishes. With the new fine finish spray tips you can do a very nice looking trim package.

I can load and unload a Graco 5900 by myself so I don't think the 695 it will be to bulky or heavy when you are on your own.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with rentapainter. If you are going to do mostly walls and ceilings the 695 will be better and you can dial down the pressure and use a fine finish tip for trim. AS Workaholic always says buy the biggest you can afford and the 695 fluid section ( pump) is bigger than the Finishpro 395


----------



## 1fastbrush (Apr 3, 2013)

Using the ffts on my little rig now those suckers are the biz!! Went to see the Graco demo guy, I had the 695 in mind but he seemed to think the 395 was much better all round?? I like the idea of the 695 fast flush clean out and hose on a quick-reel system, can't be doing with a hose fight!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

1fastbrush said:


> I like the idea of the 695 fast flush clean out and hose on a quick-reel system, can't be doing with a hose fight!


I actually own a 795 and to be honest with you I have never used the auto clean feature or the watch dog, I just clean it like I normally clean any other paint sprayer.

Make sure to get the premium model, the digital display and tool box are very useful.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Since my rig is around 150 lbs I use either a piece of plywood to load at my apartment or a set of folding ramps I leave in the van. The ramps also help me when unloading the preasure washer.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I've used 395's for years on everything, walls, ceilings, trim, ext siding. Happy with them for the most part. But, sometimes if I'm really needing high output ( new construction for example) they won't quite keep up with me if using any tip bigger than a 515. I hate having to stop and wait for it to catch up. 
Go with the 650, I found a sweet deal on one just this past week. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

joshmays1976 said:


> I've used 395's for years on everything, walls, ceilings, trim, ext siding. Happy with them for the most part. But, sometimes if I'm really needing high output ( new construction for example) they won't quite keep up with me if using any tip bigger than a 515. I hate having to stop and wait for it to catch up.
> Go with the 650, I found a sweet deal on one just this past week. Looking forward to trying it out.


 Go with the 695 I mean


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mr.fixit said:


> I agree with rentapainter. If you are going to do mostly walls and ceilings the 695 will be better and you can dial down the pressure and use a fine finish tip for trim. AS Workaholic always says buy the biggest you can afford and the 695 fluid section ( pump) is bigger than the Finishpro 395


WTF! Some ppl actually read my vomit wordage?



ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I actually own a 795 and to be honest with you I have never used the auto clean feature or the watch dog, I just clean it like I normally clean any other paint sprayer.
> 
> Make sure to get the premium model, the digital display and tool box are very useful.


Same here. I have the premium 695's and the auto clean feature is not utilized.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I love the quick clean on the 695. It cleans with one gallon of waste. Not sure why some are not using it. And the hose reel is sweet. Makes for an enjoyable clean up, not a hassle.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

You know me. I hate to be the one swimming against the stream. But if I had to live with one rig, it'd be Gracie. 395 all day long.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> You know me. I hate to be the one swimming against the stream. But if I had to live with one rig, it'd be Gracie. 395 all day long.


For spraying what? Trim and doors?? A 395 doesn't keep up to spray ceiling and walls on a room non stop.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

I just picked this up today , $800 . It's a little beefier than previous models .havent fired this one up yet its my 3rd one . I had the first 440 then the 440i. This one has a oil resovoir and a little button to unstick the ball ,sweet idea. We will see by this time next year how kick but it is , I vote Titan 440 impact...


----------



## workin'man (Jan 18, 2013)

You may want to try an airless repair store a good source of info.

Who knows they could set you up with two used for the price of one new.

I pack a 695, 1095, and a convertible 5000.

Two airless are better than one. Use the big ones for walling, switch to a smaller one for detail.

695 can give a world class finish with a properly trainer painter.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

workin'man said:


> 695 can give a world class finish with a properly trainer painter.



It's kind of like a guitar , I thought for some reason a Gibson les Paul would make me play like jimmy page . 

It don't matter your spray rig bro. It's only a tool and if you suck ,you suck.


----------



## workin'man (Jan 18, 2013)

If you use a small airless for everything, you will wear out that little thing.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

modernfinish said:


> I just picked this up today , $800 . It's a little beefier than previous models .havent fired this one up yet its my 3rd one . I had the first 440 then the 440i. This one has a oil resovoir and a little button to unstick the ball ,sweet idea. We will see by this time next year how kick but it is , I vote Titan 440 impact...
> 
> View attachment 15981


I use mine with 150' of line with 017 tips all day.

If I were choosing between the two graco models. I would opt for the FF395. You don't have to use it in FF mode. It is ultimately an airless with a compressor built in. Since the 395 is basically the same as the Titan 440 spec wise, it is great for residential. The 695 would be your workhorse if commercial will be mixed in and you need longer hose and bigger tips.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I use mine with 150' of line with 017 tips all day.
> 
> If I were choosing between the two graco models. I would opt for the FF395. You don't have to use it in FF mode. It is ultimately an airless with a compressor built in. Since the 395 is basically the same as the Titan 440 spec wise, it is great for residential. The 695 would be your workhorse if commercial will be mixed in and you need longer hose and bigger tips.


You are right. 











I like the 395 /440 for versatility portability, I have a speeflo convertable for production work or elastomeric . But I use these small rigs all day everyday with no issue. 6 of us painted this entire building ,high rise / low rise with Titan 440's, each man had his own on each swing stage. Ive been sold on them ever since.


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a Titan Advantage 400, and it has been great for me for walls, ceilings, and exterior siding. I've sprayed stripper through it with a 621, no problem. The only time I had a little trouble with it keeping up was with a 619 on an 18" extension.

Those Graco 395s, like the 440is and the Advantage 400s, are really nice little workhorses. Unless you're doing elastomerics or big commercial jobs, I'd say the 395 will treat you right.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

StepUpBham said:


> I have a Titan Advantage 400, and it has been great for me for walls, ceilings, and exterior siding. I've sprayed stripper through it with a 621, no problem. The only time I had a little trouble with it keeping up was with a 619 on an 18" extension.
> 
> Those Graco 395s, like the 440is and the Advantage 400s, are really nice little workhorses. Unless you're doing elastomerics or big commercial jobs, I'd say the 395 will treat you right.


I never sprayed stripper bro , that's nuts . I never ever even considered it. Lol

that's just not a common thing you spray . At least for me.

I can only imagine the mess ,good god. 

Slimey?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> For spraying what? Trim and doors?? A 395 doesn't keep up to spray ceiling and walls on a room non stop.


For spraying anything. If the 395 can't keep up, then why is the .5 gpm class pump the most common and best selling class of all time? 

We have sprayed with Titan 440's for years. And have sprayed rooms and ceilings non stop with the 395 many times. Turn off the compressor, crank up the pressure and throw in a big 5 tip and it certainly will do it. Sure, not as effortlessly as a giant pump. But if someone wants one pump that will perform in the widest variety of tasks at a high level, 395 finish pro is hard to beat.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> For spraying anything. If the 395 can't keep up, then why is the .5 gpm class pump the most common and best selling class of all time?
> 
> We have sprayed with Titan 440's for years. And have sprayed rooms and ceilings non stop with the 395 many times. Turn off the compressor, crank up the pressure and throw in a big 5 tip and it certainly will do it. Sure, not as effortlessly as a giant pump. But if someone wants one pump that will perform in the widest variety of tasks at a high level, 395 finish pro is hard to beat.


Agreed, you don't have the trigger down all the way forever. You have to stop from time to time. The pump will continue to build the right amount of pressure if you are using the recommended size of tips and line length.


----------



## 1fastbrush (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks lots to consider, I think the 695 is the rig I want but the 395 will suit my needs better at this moment in time, they all have a place in my arsenal of spray rigs but 1step at a time. Have been thinking with the 395 about changing the gun to 1 compatible with extension poles etc only when hitting walls and ceilings anyone do the same??


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

1fastbrush said:


> Have been thinking with the 395 about changing the gun to 1 compatible with extension poles etc only when hitting walls and ceilings anyone do the same??


Yes, The gun repair kit is cheaper. Get a regular airless hose and a contractor gun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Are some guns not compatible? 

Extensions are great for ceilings, decks, any time you need a little extra reach or just want to get away from overspray. It's nice to spray a ten foot ceiling from the floor. I wouldn't do without one.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

joshmays1976 said:


> Are some guns not compatible?
> 
> Extensions are great for ceilings, decks, any time you need a little extra reach or just want to get away from overspray. It's nice to spray a ten foot ceiling from the floor. I wouldn't do without one.


Most Titan and Graco are the same. If you have the money, A Graco Silver Plus would be my first choice.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Most Titan and Graco are the same. If you have the money, A Graco Silver Plus would be my first choice.


never heard if a painter with money. which is why I recycle my tape.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> never heard if a painter with money. which is why I recycle my tape.


That's true. It might be because we don't paint 1900s brick bungalows for $3200.


----------



## alanbarrington (Apr 30, 2013)

That's what I am using 695 never have a problem fast and easy clean up .sweet

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## alanbarrington (Apr 30, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Yes, The gun repair kit is cheaper. Get a regular airless hose and a contractor gun. :thumbsup:


Use inch mine on exteriors works awsome

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## alanbarrington (Apr 30, 2013)

modernfinish said:


> I never sprayed stripper bro , that's nuts . I never ever even considered it. Lol
> 
> that's just not a common thing you spray . At least for me.
> 
> ...


That's nuts bro stripper, lol

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

modernfinish said:


> I never sprayed stripper bro , that's nuts . I never ever even considered it. Lol
> 
> that's just not a common thing you spray . At least for me.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it works pretty well for stripping down a whole side of a house. Stick painter's plastic to it afterwards to keep it wet. It's surprisingly un-messy, actually, and it has the added benefit of cleaning my rig while I spray.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

1fastbrush said:


> Have been thinking with the 395 about changing the gun to 1 compatible with extension poles etc only when hitting walls and ceilings anyone do the same??


For anyone thinking about buying a Graco 395 FinishPro there is a coupon you can redeem for a complete kit that comes with a contractor gun and a regular airless line and a spray tip. :thumbup:


----------

